# Where to buy lenses online tax free (New York)?



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2011)

Nikon, BHPhotovideo AND Adorama all charge shipping AND tax to New York residents. Why is that? Is there another online store that sells SLR lenses with out tax?


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it's the law...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 26, 2011)

Buy outside the state.


----------



## Mecal (Jun 26, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Buy outside the state.



yup.  B&H is based in New York, and therefor they have to charge tax to NY residents.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2011)

Those stores are in New York.

But if you buy outside the state, I'd almost bet NY has a use tax. you would have to pay even if you buy out of state.  Most states do.

There are 2 things life that cannot be avoided....Death and Taxes.


----------



## jdag (Jun 26, 2011)

Check Abe's of Maine and Beach Camera.  Both are authorized, have great pricing and service, and don't charge tax.  In many cases free shipping too.  FYI, Abe's is actually in New Jersey, not Maine.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2011)

Is this Use Tax new? Because Ive been buying online for almost 10 years and this is the first I have ever seen tax from online stores.


----------



## usayit (Jun 26, 2011)

Sales tax is at the state/local level.  If you buy from a store that has business presence within the same state, you have to pay tax.  Outside of the state, you TECHNICALLY DO.... there's a section to fill out on your income tax form.  Whether or not you honestly report... that's your personal decision.

States crack down on tax-free online purchases - Business - Personal finance - Tax Tactics - msnbc.com

PS> I personally do estimate and report something...  With the governments (at all levels) going broke, its just a matter of time.  (I also do most purchases locally)


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 26, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Nikon, BHPhotovideo AND Adorama all charge shipping AND tax to New York residents. Why is that? Is there another online store that sells SLR lenses with out tax?



You think you have a problem...I live outside New York state - Canada to be exact - and a lot of the American companies that ship to Canada, e.g., B&H, Adobe, etc., have to charge our GST even _if I buy off the net with no human intervention_...go figure...fortunately I live in the one province in Canada that does not have a provincial sales tax (yet)...you have to give them their taxes one way or another. :thumbdown:

WesternGuy


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2011)

usayit said:


> Sales tax is at the state/local level.  If you buy from a store that has business presence within the same state, you have to pay tax.  Outside of the state, you TECHNICALLY DO.... there's a section to fill out on your income tax form.  Whether or not you honestly report... that's your personal decision.
> 
> States crack down on tax-free online purchases - Business - Personal finance - Tax Tactics - msnbc.com
> 
> PS> I personally do estimate and report something...  With the governments (at all levels) going broke, its just a matter of time.  (I also do most purchases locally)



I never knew that.


----------



## Destin (Jun 26, 2011)

Check out unique photo. They are in new jersey and priced competetively. I got my sb-600 there. 


And sure, you're technically supposed to pay taxes on out of state purchases, but most people don't even know about it. It's almost like chewing gum in school.... sure it's a rule, but nobody enforces it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Is this Use Tax new? Because Ive been buying online for almost 10 years and this is the first I have ever seen tax from online stores.



Sales and use tax Part way down the page - See *use tax* for business and *use tax* for individuals



Ballistics said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Sales tax is at the state/local level.  If you buy from a store that has business presence within the same state, you have to pay tax.  Outside of the state, you TECHNICALLY DO.... there's a section to fill out on your income tax form.  Whether or not you honestly report... that's your personal decision.
> ...


Now you do.


----------



## usayit (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a penny for your thoughts...

Many of us have mentioned sadness to the demise of many small businesses in recent years, including the local camera shops.....


Think about it.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2011)

usayit said:


> Just a penny for your thoughts...
> 
> Many of us have mentioned sadness to the demise of many small businesses in recent years, including the local camera shops.....
> 
> ...



I would love to go to a local camera shop but there isn't one for miles. I'm not willing to drive 30 minutes away for a lens. Gas here is crazy and sales tax here is just as crazy (8.7%).


----------



## usayit (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes... and my statement wasn't about a single individual's situation.  Think larger... that's what's wrong these days... everything starts with "I".


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> Those stores are in New York.
> 
> But if you buy outside the state, I'd almost bet NY has a use tax. you would have to pay even if you buy out of state.  Most states do.
> 
> *There are 2 things life that cannot be avoided....Death and Taxes.*



I have three word for you.  la Cosa Nostra.  Death...no.  Taxes.....wanna bet.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 26, 2011)

If they have what you want, try Ritz Camera.com


----------



## usayit (Jun 26, 2011)

Destin said:


> Check out unique photo.



btw.. I too recommend uniquephoto.  They are just one town over from me.   On select items, they offer very very reasonable prices.  My only complaint is that they tend to be out of stock of a lot of items but at least their website will inform you prior to purchase.  

Strange..... certain items will be sold out EVERYWHERE, including Adorama and BH.  But uniquephoto will often have it in stock.  Then other items that are so common and easy to find everywhere, they seem to be perpetually out.   I was in the store a month ago and they had a five 20mm f/1.7 lenses in stock, an item that was so hard to find that Ebay sellers were selling them between $50+ over.  I posted what I had found (from my phone) on a forum and 3 sold before I even left the store.   I told the clerk the last 2 will be gone before the next day... he laughed and thanked me.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2011)

usayit said:


> Yes... and my statement wasn't about a single individual's situation.  Think larger... that's what's wrong these days... everything starts with "I".



Because that's just how it is. Why think larger? Theres no need to get deep. This thread is about my situation and I is where it starts and ends. You told me to think about it and I explained why a local shop isn't an option. What do you mean by "these days"? As if there was a magical time where every one looked out for the better interest of everyone else and their motives were selfless. Or are you trying to say something else, because I don't know where you are going with your posts.


----------

